# Is anyone having any problems with the forum mail/PM system?



## Spooner (Jun 14, 2007)

I've got a lot of activity happening in my PM inbox because of the Wanne pass arounds--I went there today to check for new messages and to try to get back on top of my correspondence with everyone and noticed that there were a number of messages that I swear I have already responded to and deleted that showed back up on the list as unread.

Has anyone else experienced this, or am I just hallucinating...maybe someone put something funny in my coffee while I wasn't looking?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

See the *Where'd my posts go?* thread - The problem also affected Private Messages - It looks like Harri has fixed the problem now. Unfortunately though, your lost PMs can't be retreived. They are gone for good  Sorry about that, I know how that feels as I've lost quite a few PMs myself.


----------



## saxphil (Mar 30, 2007)

I sent a pm Tues afternoon Jan. 26 to a member and did not receive a response.
Later Tues evening I sent another pm to him asking if he had received it.
Wed,he replied that he had not received my first pm.

The forum was down for a database update on Tues, Jan. 26
and there were reports of many missing threads after it came back.
Later I discovered that my first pm sent to him that day, Tues,Jan. 26 afternoon, was not received.
It did not appear in my Sent Message either.
Although SOME threads have returned, the one pm I had sent Tues afternoon Jan 26 has not.

My pm's have been working since.

My situation is less confusing than yours having sent but one pm that afternoon
and easier to pinpoint a time when the disappearance occurred.

My guess is that your missing pms were sent to you sometime on Tues,Jan26.
and although they were sent by members to you, you did not receive them and they appear to have vanished.

Ask them if their pm sent to you shows up in their Sent Message?
Mine doesn't - it vanished - as if I hadn't sent one.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

saxphil said:


> I sent a pm Tues afternoon Jan. 26 to a member and did not receive a response.
> Later Tues evening I sent another pm to him asking if he had received it.
> Wed,he replied that he had not received my first pm.
> 
> ...


That's correct. There was a database error around Jan 26 and there was also another one around Jan 20 if memory serves me well.

To clarify: Missing PMs and some of the missing posts were due to that problem. Recent missing posts are due to a search engine problem. According to Harri, that has been resolved.


----------



## tenor71363 (Feb 25, 2008)

Today, 3/19/10, I have tried to send a few PM's. Before I get to the Pm screen, I am receiving a warning from my computer that this website contains "Malware". Anyone else confronting this?


----------



## toughtenor (Dec 20, 2007)

I sent a couple of PM's to people which did not appear in the " sent items"


----------



## tenor71363 (Feb 25, 2008)

I cannot send a pm to anyone without this big red warning that this site contains Malware. However, I can reply to a pm sent to me without the warning appearing.


----------



## Spooner (Jun 14, 2007)

I haven't experienced that particular phenomenon. What antivirus software are you using? I've been using AVG and Malwarebytes and have been pretty successful at not getting any nasty bugs.


----------



## Sarastro (Nov 6, 2009)

1. Sent 3 PMs over the last 2 days, none of which appeared in my Sent box.

2. Had the "New Message" prompt 4 times for the same read message.


----------



## tenor71363 (Feb 25, 2008)

Spooner said:


> I haven't experienced that particular phenomenon. What antivirus software are you using? I've been using AVG and Malwarebytes and have been pretty successful at not getting any nasty bugs.


My McAfee needed renewing so I did that, but the problem still persists. It just started yesterday.


----------



## tenor71363 (Feb 25, 2008)

This is the thread I am having trouble with. I am trying to send a Pm but get the big red warning screen.

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showth...l-Barone-Gold-Plated-High-G-Soprano-Saxophone


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

tenor71363 said:


> This is the thread I am having trouble with. I am trying to send a Pm but get the big red warning screen.
> 
> http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showth...l-Barone-Gold-Plated-High-G-Soprano-Saxophone


Ok. I get the problem too. I got the same thing when my personal website got infected with malicious code - I'm contacting Harri Right away - *Please don't go to that page and attempt to send PM to the Original poster*


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

*Ok. It appears that the problem is when attempting to PM anyone - So for your security I have deactivated the PM feature until Harri gets to have a look at this. Terribly sorry for the inconveniences.*


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

*UPDATE:

PMs re-acttivated.
Only users that have Google Chrome seem to get the warning page -- This however, doesn't mean thet there are to threats.*


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

toughtenor said:


> I sent a couple of PM's to people which did not appear in the " sent items"


Remember to tick the option "*Save a copy of this message in your Sent Items folder*" before sending your message.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

tenor71363 said:


> Today, 3/19/10, I have tried to send a few PM's. Before I get to the Pm screen, I am receiving a warning from my computer that this website contains "Malware". Anyone else confronting this?





kcp said:


> Ok. I get the problem too. I got the same thing when my personal website got infected with malicious code - I'm contacting Harri Right away - *Please don't go to that page and attempt to send PM to the Original poster*





kcp said:


> *UPDATE:
> 
> PMs re-acttivated.
> Only users that have Google Chrome seem to get the warning page -- This however, doesn't mean thet there are to threats.*


The Forum was activated again. I could not find any successful hacking during past 48 hours from log files. But believe me, there are plenty of suspicious activity all the time, a couple of IPs were banned. All warnings should be taken seriously. Yet, Google Chrome is known to be perhaps overly protective. Why is Chrome showing that warning screen is still a mystery. Anyway, Norton's service is giving SOTW a clean bill of health.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Google gives SOTW Forum a clean bill of health*

From Google groups:


> Right now Google has turned this feature on for absolutely every single site even coming through the main google.com from IE or Firefox, so it is no longer limited to Chrome. It is annoying as hell and it is more of a disservice than a service. At least temporarily until they turn this off, I can't continue to search through google. Big Blunder guys!


Yes, the warning is still there when you are sending a private message and *are using Google Chrome*. Thousands of SOTW users are sending private messages using IE or Firefox browsers (because they do not see Chrome's erroneous message). No-one complained that they got a virus or worm from SOTW Forum. So I tested with Chrome, chose to ignore the warning message and sent my PM anyway. No malicious content found on my computer.

In the matter of fact Google, Chrome's creator gives a clean bill of health to SOTW Forum:

_*Has this site *(SOTW forum)* hosted malware?*
*No*, this site has not hosted malicious software over the past 90 days.​_I do not know for how long (beyond 90 days) they have been testing?

The annoying message is still there for some Chrome users? _I just learned from some-one that he is not seeing it anymore._
Anyway, as far as I am concerned, it is now more Google's problem than ours.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Google gives SOTW Forum a clean bill of health*



Harri Rautiainen said:


> ...The annoying message is still there for some Chrome users?


Yes. That's why I'm using another browser for now when I'm on SOTW.


----------



## al9672 (Jan 6, 2008)

No problems with pm's , only chrome crashing when I try to edit a post.
Using chrome version 5


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

al9672 said:


> No problems with pm's , only chrome crashing when I try to edit a post.
> Using chrome version 5


The SOTW forum is working properly utilizing all well-established browsers. I have only one piece of advise left: Do not use Google Chrome.


----------



## al9672 (Jan 6, 2008)

Chrome is a beta product so you have to expect some crashes (the more crashes the sooner the bug gets fixed)

IE9 preview is out but only for vista and windows 7 , won't be available for xp ,
Its a very early alpha version
http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/

Uses the graphics card to accelerate things , yep going to need a 3d graphics card to power your web browser.
Future versions of firefox will have the same requirement.
Whats coming in future browsers http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2009/11/18/an-early-look-at-ie9-for-developers.aspx

mobile safari crashes/hangs as much as chrome does with forums.

For work we need to use the latest versions so we can do testing so users don't get crashes 
http://remotelabs.eng.uts.edu.au


----------

